# Maxdome Fehler 6031 - Erfahrungsbericht



## DerXanny (22. Februar 2014)

Hallo liebe Gemeinde,

ja, ich bin Maxdome-Kunde und ja ich hatte seid 2 Wochen den Error Code 6031.

Leider konnte mir der Kundendienst nicht richtig weiterhelfen, DRM-Fix, PlayReady - old, und Silverlight Neuinstallation brachten keine Lösung.
Ich habe sogar mein Windows 7 neuinstalliert, wieder der gleiche Fehler. 

Nun warum dieser Erfahrungsbericht in diese Rubrik gehört.

Genauer Wortlaut des DRM-Fehler Code 6031: Danke an https://www.videobuster.de/helpcenter/fehlerbehebung-bei-vod-auf-pc-mac-953.html
Es ist ein Fehler mit Ihrer Video-Ausgabe aufgetreten. Bitte Kabel bzw. Anschlüsse prüfen und gegebenenfalls ersetzen. 
Kann auch bei Nutzung von mehreren Monitoren oder TV-Geräten auftreten. Dann bitte versuchen entweder nur ein Gerät als Ausgabe zu nutzen, bzw. das andere nicht genutzte aus- oder einzuschalten.

Ich benutze an meiner Grakikkarte insgesamt 3 Monitore, weil es bequem ist und bei der Arbeit mit Photoshop einfach eine Erleichterung.
Ich habe vor ca. 2 Wochen eine neue CPU installiert und danach mal den Kabelsalat aufgeräumt und dann die Anschlüsse neu geordnet.
Nun dürft ihr raten was das Problem mit dem Maxdome-Player war, nichts mit der Software, es ist ein Kabelproblem.

Nun habe ich es durchgetestet, wenn man nur ein Monitor angeschlossen hat, hat man keinen Fehler, egal welcher DVI-Anschluss.
Wenn man mehrere Monitore in der falschen Reihenfolge angeschlossen hat, der lästige Fehler 6031.

Lösung: 
Alte Konfiguration, alles läuft wieder.
Dies beinhaltet bei der Grafikkarte Gigabyte R9 270X Windforce 3x OC
- DVI-D = 1. Monitor = zweiter Anschluss an Graka
- DVI-I = 2. Monitor = erster Anschluss an Graka
- Displayport = 3. Monitor

Ich weiß nicht ob es an den DVI-Anschlüssen (beides Dual-Link) liegt, wenn alle Anschlüsse genutzt werden? 

Aber es ist nun egal, der Fehler ist behoben und ich hoffe ich kann hiermit anderen helfen, die das gleiche Problem haben.

Gruss DerXanny


----------

